# RAW-Bilder übertragen, nur wie?



## Klopfer (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe einen Canon EOS 400D. Mit dieser habe ich Bilder im RAW-Format geschossen, aber wie bekomme ich diese Bilder nun von der CF Karte runter? 
Weder über das USB-Kabel der Cam noch über den Cardreader lassen sich die Bilder auslesen. Die Dateien sind zwar vorhanden. (Dateityp: *.CR2) denke mal dass es schon die richtigen sein werden. Pro Datei ca. 8-9MB kommt auch hin.
Aber sobald ich eine Datei anklicke und auf den PC ziehe kommt bei mir: "G:\ bezieht sich auf einen Pfad... bla bla bla" Und der Cardreader verabschiedet sich. 

Funktioniert das anders? Wenn ja eine kurze Antwort wäre super. Über die Suchfunktion finde ich mit dem Stichwort "RAW" leider nichts.

Fabian


----------



## saschaf (29. Januar 2007)

So richtig eine Lösung hab ich auch nicht - aber mal drei Dinge, die du  versuchen kannst.

1) Versuch mal die Bilder mit der Canon-Software (Kamera-Window oder so ähnlich) direkt von der Kamera zu lesen.

2) Wenns nicht geht: 

a) In der Kamera kannst du den Verbindstyp einstellen (Print/PTP oder PC Anschluss). Probier mal beide Einstellungen aus.

b) Aktuelle Treiber von Canon besorgen.

Was anderes fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein.

MfG


----------



## josDesign (9. Februar 2007)

Prinzipiell empfehle ich dir die Fotos ohne Kamera zu downloaden!

Das geht mit dem richtigen Kartenleser für schlappige 10 Euro (ca.) ruckzzuckz

Glabus mir, und da kannst du dann ganz normal mittels Explorer die Karte durchsuchen und durchforsten!

Ich empfehle diesen hier: http://www.hama.de/portal/articleId*127946/action*2563/searchMode*1/bySearch*55348

Und bei uns in Österreich gibts den für 6,99 Euro!

Glaub mir, die Controller in den Canon Kameras (von anderen Marken kann ich nicht sprechen da ich nur Canon Kameras besitze) können zwar sehr schnell auf die Karte schreiben, jedoch nicht auslesen. das ist auch bei der EOS-1 Serie nicht anders!

Dein Fehler könnte wirklich mit den Einstellungen in der Kamera beim Verbindungstyp zusammenhängen


----------

